# Any other breastfeeding moms out there with IBS?



## TexasSuz (Jul 30, 2002)

Just wondering if there are any other women out there who are breastfeeding and suffering from IBS. I have an 11 month old son and have IBS-D almost everyday. The doctors want to run some tests on me but won't because I am nursing. I will probably nurse atleast another 6 months (I hope). I also had my gallbladder removed in May which has only made my IBS worse! I am really afraid to go out alone with my son for fear that I may have an attack and have to take him into some dirty public restroom with me! We stay home mostly, or go with friends who can hold him if/when I have an attack.Just wondering what your stories are?


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Susan,It took awhile, almost gave up, but yeah, I nursed my son, and am still doing so but now he prefers mostly bottled formula. I merely start with nursing until he quickly, inevitably turns away, crying for the bottle. Then, I give him an Enfamil type formula.Luckily, I've never encountered IBS-D during nursing. I've only had to pause in the nursing to go to the bathroom for a loose BM ONCE.Which doesn't mean I never had D or D-related accidents. But the good part of this, if you can look at it that way, is that with a baby, you have an excuse, a kind of cover. You have his diaper wipes in the diaper bag to use yourself in case of an accident. You can use the handicapped stall because you have a baby with you, and use it to wipe yourself freely and with the space you need. If anybody smells your accident, they will assume it's the baby (not that I really give a damn what people think about my physical problem).That's how I force myself to look at it, when I have to go out. And, because I don't have family here, my husband works constantly, I'm the only one around to grocery shop, do whatever else out in public. I don't have a choice in the matter, and it's good because it forces me to deal with it, if it happens.It happened on the way to Costco, right in the parking lot. Because I have a baby, I found my attitude lighter about it, because it's all about him first, my humiliation and dread last.IF it ever happens, don't beat yourself up. Some moms here have nursed on the toilet, but I can't really do that because my kid is fidgety and is so aware, hyper-aware he would not like it much. It's easy to do though with a carrier.I found during the early months of nursing, I didn't suffer too badly from IBS-D like I usually do after the second meal. But when my period came about four months later, even though I was nursing, IBS-D returned.I'm 99 percent convinced this is hormone related.


----------



## ShannonTH (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi, I also nursed my son, and had no problems until the return of my period when he was 9 months old. I am currently 31 weeks pregnant, and have had some problems again recently, i am praying that the same happens while breastfeeding this time!!!! Try to hang in there.


----------



## Lori W (Sep 25, 2000)

Hi, I nursed 3 kids while having IBS and I am now a lactation consultant so feel free to contact me if you have questions or concerns about tests or medication. I'm not sure what tests he could possibly want to do that would interfere with nursing. Immodium is approved by the American Academy of Pediatrics for use in Breastfeeding Mothers, so if you need it you should feel comfortable taking it. Lori


----------

